
3yrs ago, Stockton was bankrupt. Now it's trying out a basic income - ALee
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/10/18/16479796/stockton-california-basic-income-economic-security-experiment
======
LarryMade2
$500 a month isn't really a "Basic Income" Level for the Stockton area, will
go a log way towards rent, but doesn't cover it and food, which is what the
general idea of Basic Income is, to cover the basics.

Will be interesting to learn how it goes nevertheless.

~~~
johnhenry
The experimental data will be more valuable to the rest of the world than the
$500 will be to each resident. It will be interesting.

